# xdm, m&p, usp.



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

im about to make my 1st handgun purchase and i have read and read and read reviews and have had countless trips to gunshops and i can't make my mind up. im going to buy a 9mm whatever i get. and price really isn't a factor. my local shop has the usp at 759, xdm for 599, and m&p is almost always on sale for 499. i've shot my father in law's m&p and was impressed but i'd like to have something different as my 1st purchase. but im including it just because i really like it. so im just looking for any advice. a friend of mine said if i dont mind the price just get the usp, and that i can't go wrong with it. im not gonna be able to shoot the other two before i buy so anyone who has shot these guns id like to hear what you have to say. thanks....


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

No experience with the M&P or the USP, but the XDm is a great gun..

Tack driver right out of the box, 19+1 rounds of 9mm.
Comes with a speed loader, holster, mag holster, two mags, a few other things.
I was so happy with mine I stocked up on magazines. If the gun is soso, I just use the mags that came with it until I decide to sell it.
But the XDm is a real nice gun.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 XDm.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

make it +2 XDm.


CougarTex has recommended the Stoeger Cougar..... +1 there as well. For the price, hard gun to beat.

I just shot the hell out of my buddies M&P 9mm L and I will be getting one shortly. The M&P to me has the best ergo's of anything out there right now including the Sig's and H&K's

The H&K I think is just too expensive for what you get considering the quality available in cheaper weapons. Also, I have not been impressed with the Customer Service of H&K nor Sig when I had issue in the past or just needed information.


----------



## bigbob68 (Feb 20, 2010)

XDm 9mm +3, even though money doesn't matter, the XDm is the best of the 3 mentioned. Buy it and enjoy it. Keep us posted.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

well i happened to see the new gen4 glock in the glock magizine, which has a new dual recoil spring, and the back straps. so i headed to the gunshop to check it out. they just happened to have the .40cal in stock. the xdm fits a smidge better in my hand, but the glock is much lighter. about 10oz lighter. i really want to get a tac light, so the lighter weight glock might be a better choice. and the grip on the xdm felt that it might get a little slick when my hands would get sweaty, as opposed to the new glock rtf treatment. so im going to wait till the gen4 comes out in 9mm and then make up my mind between the xdm and glock. and the more i think about it, im not gonna go with the usp. its just too expensive.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

either the xdm or the glock are fine choices. if you have the pocket book to handle the price go ahead. just be aware that what you are recieveiung for th e\xtra price will be negligeable to you for several years and you won't really tewll the difference until you have used quite a few differenet models regularly you. if you are not goann carry the weioght is also a wash. not enought o make a difference for a casual shooter. 

the xd would still be my hands down choice over the glock though i am sure other will tell ya different:smt023


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

The Gen 4 Model 17 is now available for order if you want to go ahead and do that. 

Personally, I think that the Glock is a great first gun for anyone because it is simple, reliable, durable, and relatively cheap. That and the fact that it can be found anywhere as well as worked on by pretty much anyone with somewhat mechanical aptitude, makes for a great gun to learn with.


----------

